# Should i hunt small game with this slingshot



## Nveysalli (Apr 1, 2015)

I dont know, is it strong enough. Btw the rubber is gum rubber and use about 10 gram rocks


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

you might need to find a heavier ammo,steel or lead balls,then you can cut your bands wider to make the ammo travel faster and straighter,that is a very nice shooter i have seen them on the internet but never shot one of them,they are turned on a lathe instead of being cut from wood with a saw or carved with a knife


----------



## Nveysalli (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanku so much dude, really good advise, ur da best


----------

